# Knife Cuts Reference Card



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am looking for a supplier for a knife cuts reference card. Specifically, when I was at the SkillsUSA Nationals competition, the culinary judges were using a card with fake food samples (made out of plastic, or something) mounted on a card that fit conveniently in a pocket. There were actual representations of small, medium, large, julienne and I believe, tourne samples. 
I was on a website for the manufacturer some time ago, but failed to record the name of the company, d'oh! Anybody have any ideas? I believe there were some other quick references on the card, like a small ruler as well as weights/measures.
Any help would be HUGELY appreciated!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am judging by the lack of responses that nobody knew what I was talking about. Well, I found the link. www.ARDculinary.com if you are interested. Good stuff for students!!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey Jim,
Sorry I didn't catch this earlier. We had to make our own card when we did a comp back in 97. Those would have been VERY handy indeed!
Glad you found them.
Jon


----------

